# auch jetzt gute Fanggründe



## fishingtom (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo MeeFo Freaks ,   

ich bin neu hier und möchte gern wissen ob es sich lohnen könnte, auch von den Stränden östlich von Neustadt iH / Richtung Travemünde mal auf MeeFo fang zu gehen. 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? 
Weiss jemand wo in diesem Bereich die besten Aussichten bestehen.
Antworten gern auch per e-mail, werden auf Wunsch vertraulich behandlet. 
Brauch man eigentlich unbedingt eine Wathose?
Wie mache ich bei der Sebri die Fliege an die Schnur, direkt oder geht das auch mit einem Karabiner dazwischen?
Wenn jemand mit Erfahrung mal in nächster Zeit in dem Bereich auf mefo gehen will --- ich komme gern dazu wenn ich Zeit finde, einfach kurze mail. zur person: bin mitte 30, verheiratet, 2 kinder.

selbstverständlich werde ich entsprechende tips ausprobieren und euch berichten


bis denn,

fishingtom


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Januar 2003)

Schau Dir die Wassertemperaturen an !  
Da kannst Du getrost zu Hause bleiben, denn bei 0 oder 1 Grad Wassertemp. ist kein Fisch &quot;unter Land&quot;. Die haben sich alle in tieferes und somit etwas wärmeres(+4°) Gewässer verzogen!  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo fishingtom! Willkommen on Board :m 
Mike hat recht, bei diesen Temperaturen kann man getrost zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2003)

Willkommen &quot;Namensvetter&quot;:
nächste Woche solls wieder wärmer werden, noch ne Woche dazu für die Erwärmung des Wassers, dann lohnt es sich vielleicht wieder übernächste Woche :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Januar 2003)

So sieht das aus Thomas9904#6 
Und in drei Wochen am 1.2. gehts richtig rund :z  :z  :z 
@ fishingtom! Am 1.2. ist ein Treffen, organisiert von Mikefish, siehe auch seine Webside.
Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, gibt sicherlich `ne menge Infos für Dich #h


----------



## Bonifaz (9. Januar 2003)

Willkommen an Board Fishingtom  :g 

Das Gebiet nach Travemünde hin ist mit einer extra Gebühr belegt( zumindestens das Brodtener steilufer)und deshalb ist es dort wohl nicht so überlaufen wie anderswo. Ich selbst hab dort auch noch nicht geangelt.
Ja und Timmendorf/Scharbeutz muss man eben mal ausprobieren, aber viel hoffnung hab ich da nich, bei dem vielen sand.
In die andere richtung, nach Fehmarn hoch gibt es interesantere stellen.

Bis die tage


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Januar 2003)

Willkommen im Anglerboard fishingtom! #h


----------



## Maddin (9. Januar 2003)

Moin Fishingtom und willkommen an Board #h 

Um Fehmarn rum war es am letzten Sonntag definitiv zu kalt. Und auf Grund der jetzt vorherrschenden Temperaturen teile ich ein weeeenig die Meinungen von Mike und Udo. Für mich kommt es drauf an, wie weit ich von der Küste entfernt wohne. Von Hamburg aus würde ich keinen Versuch starten. Marioschreiber wohnt in Großenbrode.....der wird es bestimmt die Tage mal versuchen :g (oder doch nicht??).

Eine Wathose brauchst du auf jeden Fall.....jetzt wäre Neopren ganz angebracht :q. Was meinst du mit Sebri? Willst du Spinnfischen (mit Sbiro) oder Fliegenfischen? Wenn du Sbirolinofischen willst, dann schau ruhig auf meiner HP  vorbei...ich denke das ist ganz verständlich erklärt....hoffe ich #t 

Ansonsten komm wirklich mit zu dem Treffen von Mike und allen anderen Mefobellywatverrückten....lohnt sich :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2003)

Hi Fishingtom auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board....

&quot;Unterhalb&quot; Neustadt fällt mir eigentlich nur Sierksdorf ein...??!!
Aber sicher nicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt....Eher im Frühjahr...alles was dann kommt, ist nicht so berauschend.
Brodtener Steilufer, ist wie gesagt, mit einem zusätzlichen Schein zu befischen. Die meisten Leute die ich kenne, lehnen dies an einer freien Küste aus Prinzip ab.
Ansonsten kann ich mich allen Anderen vor mir nur anschliessen. Warten wir mal eine milde Wetterströmung ab
(soll ja bald kommen - HOFF!!! )
Aber wie Maddin schon sagt: Wathose sollte unbedingt dazu gehören !!
Für weiter Anregungen schau Dir einfach mal einige HP&acute;s der hier vertretenen Boardies an. Da steht bei Allen viel informatives.
Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2003)

@fishingtom
ich selber habe in diesem Gebiet auch noch nicht gefischt.
Auskünfte könnte ich dir nur weiter nördlich geben.(Insel)
Auf eine Wathose kannst du eigentlich nicht verzichten, auch wenn du kein freund des watens sein solltest bleiben deine Füsse eigentlich nie trocken.
Und Neopren ist sooooooo schön warm :l 

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich einer der zahlreichen treffen anzuschliessen(nächstes am 01.02.03).
Die Termine werden hier immer im Board bekanntgegeben.
Mitbringen brauchst du nur gute Laune, deine Verpflegung und natürlich dein Angelgerät...Spass ohne Ende und nette Leute kann ich dir garantieren...den Fisch leider nicht


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Januar 2003)

Willkommen an Board Fishingtom !

Ich sach nur 01.02.03


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Januar 2003)

Hat schon jemand mal Mefos vom Eis geangelt? Feine Angelei. Das mag ich, Fische mit bloßen Händen zu drillen. Schade, dass es so was hierzulande nicht gibt.  :c


----------



## fishingtom (10. Januar 2003)

moin, moin,

vielen Dank für die Begrüßung und die mehrheitlich für mich hilfreichen Antworten.

So werde ich wohl hoffentlich bald von den ersten Fängen berichten können...


petri

fishingtom


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2003)

Das mach mal....auf Berichte sind hier nämlich alle ganz scharf!! :q


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2003)

ist es wirklich zu kalt????

ich hab da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Das bei Eisgang die Trutten nicht zu befischen sind ist schon klar. Aber solange es Wasser (kein Eis) gibt ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Ich bin die letzten Wochenenden 4x an der Küste gewesen. Davon waren drei Trips mit Fischkontakten. Am vorletzten Wochenende waren wir zu dritt. Jeder hatte 2 oder drei Kontakte, alle Fische aber longline released.
Letztes Wochenende z.B. waren wir wegen dem fiesen Nordwind ausnahmsweise mal wieder auf Fehmarn. Zu viert hatten wir wieder schöne Kontakte. Mein Vater hatte an dem Tag eine silberne 72er entnommen. Wir hatten minus 11 Grad! Der Sund ist gegen 14:00 gelartig an der Oberfläche geworden und fror in Ufernähe (ersten 40m) binnen 1 Stunde zu. Leider mussten wir dann abbrechen. Wir fischen im Winter immer an ausgesprochen brackigen Stellen. Wir fische
nur Fliege auf Mefos, also nie in tiefem Wasser oder weitab vom Ufer.

Ab Montag wird es richtig &quot;heiß&quot;. wenn der Eisgang es zuletzt geh ich 100%ig los.

Gruss und schöne Silberbarren für Euch...

truttafriend


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2003)

@Truttafriend
Gratuliere! Ich sag ja, wer zu Hause auf dem Sofa liegt
fängt auch nichts. Wir waren am Sonntag oben...außer 
Eisfingern gabs zwar nichts, aber es war trotzdem genial.
Gibt es ein Foto der 72er?


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Januar 2003)

@Truttafriend


> Das bei Eisgang die Trutten nicht zu befischen sind ist schon klar.


Falsch. Ich habe in meinem kurzen Leben mindestens 10 mal auf Mefos vom Eis geangelt und habe mehrere Mefos gefangen.
Angelort: Halbinsel Kola
Oder was wurde unter Eisgang gemeint?
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2003)

@Hamsterson
mit Eisgang meinte ich: vom Ufer aus fischen, Eis ist nicht betretbar und Deine Fliegenleine liegt auf dem Schelf. Die Mefos sehen die Fliege wie durch Glas und stoßen sich die Nasen wund.
Jeder Fisch beisst bei Eis, is schon klar. Ich war heute auch Löcher bohren und hab zwar nur mäßig gefangen, aber einen herrlichen Tag auf dem Eis gehabt.
Wo liegt den  &quot;Halbinsel Kola &quot;? Ist das Schweden?


@Maddin

klar gibt es Bilder, der Film liegt aber noch nicht entwickelt neben mir. Ich geb den morgen aber wahrscheinlich beim Einkaufen ab. Wo warst Du letztes Wochenende auf Fehm.? Wir hatten doch Nord?! Hast Du Blech geworfen oder Fliege?


----------



## Laksos (10. Januar 2003)

Äh, &quot;Eisgang&quot; heißt, soviel ich weiß, daß das Eis &quot;geht&quot;, also in Bewegung ist! Da würde ich aber nicht von aneinanderreibenden und abdriftenden Eisstückcken aus Angeln wollen ...  :q


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2003)

@Truttafriend
Wir waren HIER und hatten einen strammen Westwind!! Sonntag war der erste Tage wo der Wind endlich gedreht hat! Aber gebracht hat es ja trotzdem nichts. Ich habe mit Fliege am Sbiro gefischt, da ich nicht so große Lust auf noch kältere Finger hatte . Mario hat mit Fliege(nrute) gefischt, ging aber nie lange, da seine Ringe zu stark vereisten.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2003)

@Maddin

stimmt, am Sonntag war dann ausnahmsweise West. Am Montag drehte er dann schon wieder komplett.
Mit dem Eis-Ringen hatten wir auch schwer zu kämpfen, trotz Vaseline. Jeden dritten Wurf wahr Enteisung angesagt.
Ich mag Fehm. nicht sonderlich gern. Irgendwie fischt halb Deutschland dort jedes Wochenende und man kann selten die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit der Küste im Winter genießen.

@fishingtom 
Es gibt so viele Küstenlinien mit wirklich coolen spots. Dazu gehört Neustadt/i.H. und Sierksdorf nicht gerade. Die Seegraswiesen am Hansapark sind nicht immer leicht zu erreichen, je nach Wasserstand und Wind.
Besonders ergiebig war die Stelle auch noch nie bei mir.
Es gibt bessere Riffe, die nur 20 Autominuten weiter liegen. Die Brodtener Strecke ist in der Tat nicht mehr frei. Ich boykottiere aber die Abzocke von Travemünde und fahr lieber weiter.

Das nächste Atlantiktief ist unterwegs.
Eisregen abwarten...Doppelzug...und weg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Januar 2003)

Moin Truttafriend...
ich gebe Dir Recht, die ergiebigsten Stellen sind
Neustadt und Sierksdorf vielleicht nicht gerade, 
abe zu bestimmten Zeiten (besonders im Frühjahr)
ist ein Besuch dort eigentlich für mich immer lohnend gewesen. Leider sind diese Spots aber zu sehr &quot;überlaufen&quot;,
so dass das Fischen dort nicht mehr so richtig Spass macht.
Aber sei&acute;s drum.
Und wenn&acute;s denn soweit ist, denn schnell her mit den Bildern......

Gruß

Vossi

@Maddin.... was haben wir denn falsch gemacht ????


----------



## Maddin (11. Januar 2003)

Wir haben jedes Mal _-als die Forellen da waren-_  Tee getrunken ;+


----------



## Hamsterson (11. Januar 2003)

@Truttafriend
Verdammtes Rußland isses. :q Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind da die besten Lachsflüsse Europas. Ist leider für Ausländer viel zu teuer.


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2003)

Eisangeln in Russland muss der OBERBURNER sein! :z 

Da möcht ich auch mal hin...

@Dorschdiggler
jetzt im Winter ist Hansapark ja auch nicht schlecht. Schon wegen den Schwänen! Die Strecke wird von vielen Vögeln zum überwintern benutzt. Der Salzgehalt ist unterdurchschnittlich. Südliche Winde sind im Winter bloss immer so selten. Dan biss es in dort unten immer am besten.

Tip füer den der ihn nicht kennt:
Schwäne und Meerforellen &quot;grasen&quot; im Winter immer zusammen!
Versucht es mal!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2003)

@ Truttafriend



> Schwäne und Meerforellen &quot;grasen&quot; im Winter immer zusammen!



hhmmmmm..... gibt es dafür irgendwelche Grundlagen oder Beweise?
Nicht das ich jetzt da hochdüse, mein BB und mich als Schwan tarne und ich mich dann dumm und dähmlich fange an MeFo´s !! ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2003)

Ist doch gar nicht möglich Mike. Du brauchst dich doch nur an den Strand stellen und immer rufen: ICH BIN EIN SCHWAN; ICH BIN EIN SCHWAN!  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Januar 2003)

Mikefish wird höchstens als hässliche Ente entlarvt. Welcher Schwan ist schon gelb? ;+ Hinweis auf seine gelbe Rennente! :q Da lassen sich die Mefos nicht täuschen, auf keinen Fall die riesige Muttermefo, wovon Mike immer so träumt und uns verebbelt! :r


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2003)

Schwäne und Mefos grasen im Winter zusammen.
Das liegt an dem guten Gespur der Schwäne für Nahrung und niedrigem Salzgehalt. Die Schwäne sammeln sich ganz lokal auf bestimmten Stellen. Oft sind es 100 oder mehr Tiere die in der Ostsee den Winter verbringen.
Ihr Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei auf den Seegraswiesen. Diese müssen natürlich von den Schwänen durch &quot;Köpchen unter Wasser, Schwänzen in die Höh&quot; erreichbar sein.
Diese Stellen sind absolute Hotspots im Winter. Das Nahrungsangebot ist im Winter wirklich eingeschränkt für Mefos. Da die Schwäne unendwegt nach Seegras tauchen und das Zeug Büschelweise nach oben transportieren, kommt auf diesem Weg jedemenge Kleinzeug ins &quot;Mittelwasser&quot;.
Die Trutte brauchen nur noch unter den Schwänen einzusammeln, was da an Krabben, Tangläufern etc nach unten rieselt. Von diesen &quot;Schwanenspots&quot; gibts es einige bei uns und es sind jedes Jahr die gleichen Stellen. An den Punkten fang ich seit Jahren zu den ungemütlichsten Zeiten gute Trutten. Vorallendingen dann, wenn die meisten sagen: &quot;Schau Dir die Wassertemperaturen an !  
Da kannst Du getrost zu Hause bleiben, denn bei 0 oder 1 Grad Wassertemp. ist kein Fisch &quot;unter Land&quot;....&quot;.
An diesen stellen kann man wegen der sehr geringen Wassertiefe meist nicht blinkern´. Dort ist Fliegenfischen Trumph. Mit Tangläufern und ähnlichen Mustern auf 10er Haken verführt man manche faule Wintertrutte.

Probiert es aus.

Gruss Truttafriend (statt Wathose immer im Schwanenköstüm)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2003)

@ Truttafriend

hhmmm... klingt einleuchtend.
Klar das die Fliegenfischer im Winter im Vorteil sind, denn sie können viel kleinere Köder anbieten als unsereiner, der mit dem Blech losgeht.   
Man sollte es mal ausprobieren............  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Januar 2003)

@ Mikefish
es gibt mittlerweile auch Miniwobbler(z.B.Gladsax 6g ca. 3 cm ) und Minimefoblinker(ca. 3cm und max 6g). Ich fische damit nicht. Ich mag lieber die klassischen Größen ab 16 g bzw 20g!


----------



## Udo Mundt (11. Januar 2003)

Leichte Spiro mit ner Fliege wäre sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit #a


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2003)

Ich werde das morgen gleich mal testen  .


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2003)

@ BBangler

Mensch Christian, Miniwobbler und ne kleine Fliege....das sind doch Welten ! #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2003)

Habe mir denn heute mal einen Mefowintergrund angeschaut  
So  siehts da also aus  :g 
Leider haben die Freunde des Silbers trotzdem nichts Nennenswertes an die Fliegen bekommen.
Schade, denn ich hätte schon gerne eine &quot;Livebestätigung&quot;
für die &quot;grasenden&quot; Truttas gehabt.
Nichts desto trotz werde ich wohl morgen auch mal einen Versuch starten. Aber nicht wo soviel Federvieh herumdümpelt, denn Bindematerial habe ich genügend  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2003)

Naja ich bleibe dem Blech und Kunststoff treu. Höchstens ne Fliege am Spiro... laß ich mir gefallen. UNd zur Zeit ist mir das einfach zu kalt. Wäre ja morgen losgefahren, nur mein Auto hat den Geist aufgegeben. Muß Montag neue Kühlschläuche anbauen! Und das Auto von meiner Freundin bekomme ich nicht zum Angeln!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2003)

Moin Christian.....

wäre ich Deine Freundin  :g ,
dann würde ich Dir mein Auto auch nichtgeben :r 

.....Da würd meine Else verrückt spielen! ......

Wer hört, oder liest denn als Frau so etwas gerne....  :c 

Naja... und dann diese merkwürdigen Träume #u  #u 

Ich kann Sie verstehen :q 
Nun frühstücke ich erstmal in aller Ruhe und dann entscheide ich mich für eine schöne Meerforellenwiese, auf der ich mal versuchen werde, die Ernte einzufahren  
Heute Abend dann vielleicht mehr.....

Gruss
Vossi


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2003)

Ich habe gerade zuende gefrühstückt. Ich werde mich gleich in die warmen Klamotten schmeissen, und dann auch mal &quot;antesten&quot;! #a


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2003)

HHab den Fehler eben an meinem Auto gefunden! hatte Marderbesuch. Das Tier hat seinen Zahnabdruck im Kühlschlauch hinterlassen!!! :v


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Januar 2003)

das passiert mir jedesmal wenn ich in DK bin!
Hab schon Kabel- und Schlauchreparaturset mit dabei.
Die Viecher lieben meinen Motor! :c 


Mein Beleid...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2003)

Schön mit Essigwasser einreiben!
Den Schläuchen/Kabeln macht das nix aber der Marder mag es nicht so sehr!  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2003)

So...zurück - ohne Fang
war in der Nähe von Howacht....
Klasse...und das Wasser ist echt kalt....
Durfte dann heute mal meine &quot;Ostseetaufe&quot;
Plumps....
Scheisse....
Nu ja....
Nächstes Mal


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2003)

Benutze sonst immer Cockpitspray Orange und das mögen die Marder auch nicht so. Werde die Essig Variante auch ausprobieren!


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Januar 2003)

@MikeFish
das mit dem Essig probier ich aus. #h 

@Dorschdiggler

anbaden war schon letzte Woche in Hohwacht. Leider zu spät


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2003)

@Dorschdiggler
hast du auch das BB gewässert???

ich will auch wieder :c


----------



## Maddin (12. Januar 2003)

Vossi....was machst du für Sachen??
Wäre das eine Woche früher passiert, dann hätten wir wohl jetzt eine lebende Eissäule :q


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2003)

Bin auch zurück!
Kein Fisch, kein leben unter Wasser zu sehen (ausser Vossi :q )
Wasser +2C°
Luft +5C°

Aber nächstesmal.......


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2003)

@mario
kannst mal genau erzählen, komm mal in Chat


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2003)

@Ace: hab ein Bild gefunden :
Okuma Airframe


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2003)

hast n näschen dafür mario#6
wo gibts die???online


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2003)

http://www.fishingmegastore.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Okuma_96.html 
Leider hab ich noch keine deutsche Seite gefunden!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2003)

@mario
das mit &acute;kein Leben unter Wasser&acute; kann ich bestätigen  :q 
@Ace
Nee.... mit BB hätte ich wohl nicht das feuchte Vergnügen gehabt  :g 
@Maddin
wollte unbedingt wissen, wie das so ist, sich auf dem Parkplatz zu entblössen und in den Ersatzjogginganzug zu steigen. Und heute war es eben nicht &quot;zu kalt&quot; :q 
@Trutta
Habe mir gedacht, dass es langweilig ist, wenn Alle das an einem Termin tun. Ich bin eben anders #t 

War aber auch mein erstes Mal....Nun bin ich endlich entj...
Wäre mir aber lieber gewesen, das wäre im Mai oder so passiert. Oder wenigstens an einer Stelle mit vielen &quot;Stolperfallen&quot;....
Bin aber nächste Woche wieder parat  #a


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2003)

@Ace

wenn Du immer noch eine Fliegenrute suchst....
Vielleicht ist die etwas für Dich  ;+  :q  :q  :q 

Vossi


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2003)

na endlich Vossi, hab schon lange was günstiges zum einsteigen gesucht :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2003)

Wehe Du überbietest mich   :e


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2003)

na bei dem schnäppchen haben wir ja noch ne Menge Verhandlungsspielraum.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2003)

Ach übrigens....
die Airframe kannst Du in der schweiz für 69,- €
kaufen.
Plus Versandkosten :z


----------



## Maddin (13. Januar 2003)

Die Airframe für 69,- Euro + Versand? Die gibt es in HH für 56,- Euro....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Januar 2003)

Mönsch Maddin....
Hättste das nich eher sagen können ??


----------



## Maddin (13. Januar 2003)

Weiß ich doch auch noch nicht so lange.........


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Januar 2003)

@Maddin



> Gibt es ein Foto der 72er?



Hab die Bilder heute abgeholt. #h 

Wie man die Bilder direkt in den Text einfügt hab ich noch nicht geschnallt, deswegen als Anhang.
Das ist mein Dad mit einem Fisch von insgesamt 7 Kontakten an dem Tag. MINUS 11 Grad! Die Ostsee ist vor unseren Augen zugefroren.

Am Samstag gehen wir wieder los. 
Hoffentlich geht der Freitag schön schnell vorbei... :z 

Gruss

Truttafriend


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Januar 2003)

???
Du hättest das Bild jetzt nurnoch anhängen müssen!


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Januar 2003)

#u ich hab woll gepennt. Ach was wollt mal sehen ob´s einer merkt.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Januar 2003)

Das spornt mich für nächsten Samstag aber auch an!
Schöner Fisch, &quot;petri heil&quot; an Deinen Vater!


----------



## Maddin (16. Januar 2003)

Na das ist doch ein toller Fisch!!! 
Gratulation an deinen Dad!#6


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2003)

Geiler Fisch#6 Glückwunsch an deinen Dad...

ich will auch wieder los :c


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Januar 2003)

Er ist stolz wie Oskar:z. Die Trutte ist seine bisher größte und auch noch unter den härtesten Bedingungen gezogen.
Dieser Samstag geht bestimmt nicht ohne Kontakte vorbei.
Wenn der Wind sich noch auf Süd/Südwest einstimmt kann ich Freitagnacht nicht ruhig schlafen. Die Fliegenrute hör ich im Keller schon im Rohr klappern. Die will raus!

@Marioschreiber
Wünsche Dir blankes Silber für Samstag.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2003)

Klasse Fisch... Klasse Bild.... :m  :m  :m 
Gratulation auch von mir an Deinen Dad
Mensch müssen dem die Ohren klingeln  :q 
Und : .....
Ich schliesse mich Mario an....
das lässt für&acute;s Wochenende echt hoffen.
Hat eigentlich noch jemand Lust  ;+  ;+ 
Evtl. mit Belly (wenn der lästige Wind es zulässt)...
&acute;n kleiner Klönschnack zwischendurch, hat auch doch immer was ....

Maddin , Ace.... was is denn los mit Euch....
Ich sehe immer nur  :c bei Ace  ??!!!
Bezieht sich das auf den Fisch, oder auf das endlich wider Fischen wollen  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## MFGI (17. Januar 2003)

Super Fisch.
Innerlich macht sich eine gewisse Unruhe bemerkbar.
Sch***-Entfernung zur Küste!:c


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2003)

@Vossi
ich hab gestern Abend schon mal leise angefragt ob ich nich am Wochenende...dabei hab ich fast nen Ehekrach ausgelöst #t 
Schätze mal wenn ich nich riesiges Glück habe klappts erst am 01.02.03...und da haben wir bei meinem Glück wahrscheinlich wieder
Nordost mit 6-7, -5grad, und Eisregen

das  :c bezieht sich also aufs endlich wieder fischen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2003)

Schade Ace.... nun kann ich es verstehen....
Ich muss mich &quot;nur&quot; mit meiner Tochter einige  :q 
Aber das wird auch nicht einfacher.
Gehe jetzt die Matratze abhorchen, um morgen fit zu sein.
Werde dann berichten  #u 

 #h  #h  #h


----------

